# Anybody else due in MAY 2012??



## mom2R

Got my :bfp: today, my due date is the 4th of May, this will be my second child, my daughter was born on the 5th of May 2010, so their birthdays will be very close together:wacko:


----------



## Torontogal

Congratulations, Louise!


----------



## babyforus

How exciting!!!:cloud9: I am due on the 4th of May also!!! Yeah us!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Nice to meet you!


----------



## shouzhi

lol


----------



## SecondTimeMom

Hi! I just got my BFP today and am due May 9! I can't believe it! :happydance:


----------



## mom2R

Congratulations secondtimemom, it's very exciting x


----------



## lomelly

I'm due right around the same time! Although my tickers seem to be confused, based on ovulation date my due date is May 4th! Congrats! xx


----------



## mom2R

Congrats l


----------



## mom2R

Sorry that was supposed to say congrats lomelly!!


----------



## erinlena

Im due may 2nd with my 2nd i had a girl the first time


----------



## canmummy

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance:

I am also due May 4th. :) I have a four year old daughter (who was due on May5th, but arrived April 25th) and a two year old boy. Right now, just busy praying for a healthy and sticky bean.


----------



## Tigerdevil

I am due end of April/early May. The date given in 28th April, but then I've also had 2nd May...


----------



## mom2R

Hi Canmummy and Tigerdevil, heres hoping we have a happy, sticky and healthy 9 months


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello! I'm due on May 1st but will be having C/S at 38-39 weeks, may pop in every now and then to say hi! Congrats everyone! So excited to hit 5 weeks today :dance:


----------



## mom2R

congrats Junebug, happy and healthy pregnancy to you x


----------



## ems

Hello ladies. Im due 1st May (ish, Drs prediction) I have 2 other children aged 13 and 10, have been waiting for a sticky one for almost 5 years now! So glad to finally be here :D


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Congrats Ems, same due date as me!!! :hugs:


----------



## ems

Junebug_CJ said:


> Congrats Ems, same due date as me!!! :hugs:

Woo hoo! Congratulations to you too :happydance:

How are you feeling?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Completely symptom free, extreme opposite from last pregnancy so it's stressing me out :cry: a bit of a bleed this morning, so hoping to get an early scan booked when I see my GP for my first apt on Tuesday... How are you feeling?


----------



## Seity

Congrats! 
I'm a little worried I might be pregnant. I had what might be an implant bleed yesterday. Too soon to test though, but if it is a BFP I'll be due in May.


----------



## Utahgirl

Me! I'm due May 6th


----------



## mom2R

congrats Utahgirl, happy and health 9 months


----------



## future_numan

I am 39 and got my BFP a week ago after 10 months TTC and am due ( based off of my LMP) May 8th .
I have my first midwife appointment Sept 15th..


----------



## future_numan

Seity said:


> Congrats!
> I'm a little worried I might be pregnant. I had what might be an implant bleed yesterday. Too soon to test though, but if it is a BFP I'll be due in May.

Are you trying ???


----------



## 5miles

Hi Congratulations!!
I got my :BFP: yesterday :) I reckon I'm due 7th May 2012
It'll be my fourth xxx


----------



## Seity

future_numan said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> I'm a little worried I might be pregnant. I had what might be an implant bleed yesterday. Too soon to test though, but if it is a BFP I'll be due in May.
> 
> Are you trying ???Click to expand...

No, very much not actually. So I was relieved when my period finally showed today. Very, very odd that I had that one bit of blood 6 days ago, then nothing till today.

Congrats to all those with their BFP's. Happy, healthy 9 months to you all!


----------



## happymamma

Congrats to all you May edd's!!! I'm kinda confused now though lol, Im about 5 weeks today but due May 8th,.. it doesnt make sense with everyone elses dates. I better go double check ;) H&H 9 mths to all!! xxx


----------



## Mally01

Hello there :hi: I'm due on May 5th. Feeling up and down, paranoid about my boobs (they were big before I was pregnant!) , very mild morning sickness so not sure if I should count my blessings or not speak too soon!. I'm quite excited about it all :)


----------



## sweetnSimple

I just got my :bfp: today...so I am due May 15, 2012....


----------



## soxfan

Hi Guys!
I just found out today too! I obviously didn't wait as long as you gals did to poas... :)
I am due the 13th of May. This will be my second, but my first was a lllloooooonnnnng time ago, so it kind of feels like my first! lol


----------



## sweetnSimple

Congrats soxfan....looks like we are very close in due dates...my kids are older too almost 10 and 14 so this is really feeling brand new...all of a sudden today i felt nauseous and tired but i think its from shock of getting the BFP..lol


----------



## soxfan

Isn't that funny? Me too!! I've felt nauseous all evening, but don't know if it's all in my head. I've been tired all week though. I'm glad there's a reason, but not as glad that I officially should cut out the coffee. :)


----------



## sweetnSimple

lol me too i swear i havent been sleeping..crazy dreams tired the last week and AF is due tomorrow so I thought ok why not and as soon as it said :bfp: i just about puked ha ha I kinda knew but tested on friday and nothing...my bf is happy and excited but now scared and freaking out...lol what if im not a good dad blah blah blah i told him to relax and he has 9mths to read books lol


----------



## soxfan

Yay for you!! Congrats on your BFP! I've been testing too, and nothing, so I was excited to see it today. Thank goodness your bf has 9 months to get his freak out in order. :)


----------



## sweetnSimple

Ya but I think we just ruined his plans to possibly go over seas to play soccer lol his career maybe ending sooner now..but its all good...i never got any cramping or anything but today i seem to be having a bit...and he read over 35 your higher to have twins..lol so he is losing it ha ha


----------



## Mally01

I think my other half is losing the plot aswell. Anyone would think he is carrying the baby and not me. I am reassuring him, making him cups of tea to calm him down etc lol. I guess you are right, he has 9 months to get used to the idea so hopefully he will stop acting like a silly freak by then


----------



## Lillou

Hi :) new here to this board got an internet cheapie BFP yesterday 9dpo and a FRER SMU today 10dpo bfp. According to last AF I should be due May 20th :)
Been TTC nearly 2 years and am 38.


----------



## Garnet

Me ! May 10th!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

YAY!!! Congrats Lillou and Garnet :hugs:


----------



## mom2R

Congrats to all the recent BFP's :bfp:, its all very exciting, my OH is all calm and collected! because I am quite nauseas early on, compared to my first pregnancy were I had very little nausea, he's hoping its twins!!!


----------



## happymamma

mom2R said:


> Congrats to all the recent BFP's :bfp:, its all very exciting, my OH is all calm and collected! because I am quite nauseas early on, compared to my first pregnancy were I had very little nausea, he's hoping its twins!!!

Oh twins would be fantastic wouldn't it? I always wanted twins, and never was so lucky. Watch, now its twins, when I only want one lol. Only because I only have room for one more in my truck.


----------



## sweetnSimple

Twins...well on both my parents side twins skip a generation so my parents always thought me or my brother would have them but never happened..now im preggo and over 35 which increases your chance so i think i would giggle if I did now...my bf said he will faint if that happens he is good with one (as I have 2 already from previous) lol


----------



## happymamma

sweetnSimple said:


> Twins...well on both my parents side twins skip a generation so my parents always thought me or my brother would have them but never happened..now im preggo and over 35 which increases your chance so i think i would giggle if I did now...my bf said he will faint if that happens he is good with one (as I have 2 already from previous) lol

Same here, 3 of my grandparents are frat twins, my cousin had frats, I have cousins who are frats, Im over 35 and have had many pg's which all increase my odds. Oh, and my mom had a dream the other night I was trying to get my stroller in her house, then she asked why is it so wide, then realized, omg, I had twins lol.

I joke, but really, twins would make 7 kids, and 4 under 4!! That would be, um, hectic lol. Bring on the prozac and adivan!


----------



## mumof3girls

I'm due 17th of may 2012 this is my 4th child and I'm 38 :) congrats to all your bfps I hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## happymamma

Congrats mumof3!! xx


----------



## sweetnSimple

Aww well I dont know if I will be in this group as I started bleeding today, almost like a period. I had 2 :bfp: and af was due on tues and since tues i have had cramping like af and just now im bleeding like af i took 2 tests and they said :bfn: so im lost...is it implantation bleeding or mc or were my tests wrong..i took CB digi that said 1-2 weeks and i have all the symptoms...i just want to cry right now...or was the blood in the urine making it say negative omg i dont know..my MD is away so her office is closed..i didnt use my first morning pee (TMI i know) as there was no blood now there is like af..grrr I have been trying for 10yrs now...


----------



## sweetnSimple

oh I bet it would be hectic..lol just a wee bit but yet so exciting...


----------



## future_numan

Oh lordy, no twins for me please..
I have a 18 month old and I don't know if I'd have the energy for 2 more:dohh:


----------



## mumof3girls

Don't panic yet Hun just go see a doc as soon as you can and tests do say fmu is best even I sometimes barley get a line if I dont do fmu but fmu is nice and dark and also your hcg levels fluctuate in early pregnancy alot so go see a doc and put your mind at rest, get a blood test they are more accurate Hun, goodluck x


----------



## sweetnSimple

Thanks..I did go get blood work done this morning but will not know anything until Monday as he is checking my levels and said he may send me again but i think I will do a FMU test tomorrow and see what it says...im still bleeding but not cramping as much..trying not to worry and hope it is nothing...thanks for the wonderful advice


----------



## jo14

i am due may 15th if i have diabetes again it will be a couple of weeks before that. If not a couple of weeks after. They never like coming out lol


----------



## mumof3girls

That's ok good luck I really hope it's just normal bleeding that some women have during pregnancy Hun I'll have my Fxd for you xx


----------



## mtnprotracy

Congratulations to you all :D! I'm 40 and pregnant with my 4th.....BIG surprise...due May 16th (MIL's bd--which is hilarious!!!). We are very excited and VERY scared--our boys are 16, 15, and 12...so it has been a REALLY long time since my boobs hurt like this!! I posted a hideously long introduction explaining our situation if you'd like to know more. Here's hoping and praying we all have sticky beans!!

Tracy


----------



## mumof3girls

Sweetnsimple any news hun?


----------



## mumof3girls

Mtnprotracy congratulations I'm also expecting my 4th, I have 3 girls 19,12 and 3 1/2 so I'm hoping for a boy this time :) what sex are your children? Oh and I'm due 17th of may a day after you lol feel free to stalk my pregnancy journal so we can see where we are both at if u want:) everyone is welcome :)


----------



## sweetnSimple

mumof3girls..ummm nope all i got and lets say from 9am - 4pm i spent in doctors office is..yes i had a + and had bw done on the 9th and it showed i wasnt but i could have had implantation bleeding on the 9th and be preggo now i got a - but my md thinks she got a + so all in all im going for a U/S tomorrow to see what is up as she is totally confused how i could get a + on the 6th (A FEW OF THEM) then - after that..so she said something is going on...lol ya think ha ha my breasts are tender, i pee a ton, im nauseated..so wtf..really not getting this so after all that wait i dont know anything..lol so U/S tomorrow then bw on fri and her office on mon unless U/S says something..but she did say if i m/c i would still have a +..................still SO CONFUSED....any suggestions or input oh so very welcomed at this point..lol..i stopped bleeding tho on sat and spot light pink only when i wipe..tmi i know lol


----------



## mumof3girls

Yeah it's sounds so frustrating I'm sorry u didn't get a better answer hun, all I can say is yeah it might have been implantation bleeding? I got my first faint bfp 6dpo but neg on frer and it wasn't until 10dpo I got bfp on frer so don't know it sounds really strange that u would get bfp's then bfn's then bfp's again all I can think of is that maybe you had twins? And lost one and now the other one is starting to produce hcg stronger on it's own? They will be able to see tomorrow if there were 2 sacks and only 1 yolk as such? I really really hope that this is the case so that u at least get 1 baby after all this hun I'm sending you lots and lots and lots of baby dust for tomorrow hun let me know how u go ok? Xx


----------



## radiochic

Hi ladies..I'm new here-we just found out last weekend that we're havin a baby! I REALLY wanna scream it to the world, but haven't told anyone yet. I just turned 39 on Sept.5th, never been pregnant before-never tried to be-and I am grateful for this site! We got married on Valentine's Day this year and got pregnant on the 2nd try-what a blessing. What's everyone's thoughts on sharing the news? I keep hearing to wait until the 2nd trimester, but my mom is gonna be mad at me! LOL
I called to make an appt. with the Dr. and was told the due date is May 23rd :) 

Congrats to you all too!


----------



## mumof3girls

Congrats to u radiochic I'm due may 17th so welcome to the first trimester and I hope u have a happy and healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## moggi

Hiya ladies

I'll be 38 in November and I'm due 20th May. My Bfp was a total shock to me this month and I still can't believe it! lol. Got two girls 18 and 15 so been a long time since I felt like this. Infact I'm sure I never felt this bad lol. With a new partner now and hoping for a boy but obviously be over the moon with either as long as he or she is healthy :flower:


----------



## mumof3girls

Congrats moggi I know what u mean with the age gap it feels like your doing it for the first time, there is 7 years between my first and second and 10 years between my second and third and there will be 4 years between my third and fourth lol I'm hoping for a boy too with 3 girls already but either way I'll be happy :) h&h 9 months to you :)


----------



## vix1972

I found out yesterday that after a mmc and op at the beginning of this year that I am pregnant. I am 38 and due 26 May and still in shock etc etc!!! Last time I had a child was 16 years ago so all new again. Feeling so tired though just want to hibernate.


----------



## mumof3girls

Vix1972 congratulations and welcome to the over 35 pregnancy club :) and to the having a baby when I have teenagers club lol :)


----------



## mom22boys

ems said:


> Hello ladies. Im due 1st May (ish, Drs prediction) I have 2 other children aged 13 and 10, have been waiting for a sticky one for almost 5 years now! So glad to finally be here :D

I have 2 kids ages 13 and 10 too! Mine is due around May 14th!


----------



## LLbean

yes ME!!!

My birthday May 26th...my Due Date now May 27th:haha:

and talking about gaps...my daughter will be 21 in February...3 months before this LO is born


----------



## clarel976

Hi all
I'm 35 and currently pregnant with my 3rd. I have 2 boys so would love a girl but im not bothered in the slightest, i just want a healthy pregnancy/baby.

My edd is 29th may 2012


----------



## Ladyba

Hi Ladies ...I am new here. Already a mommy of two....a 12 year old and 5 year old. Just remarried in May and now we are expecting. I am excited but scared...because I am 37 and will be 38 when I give birth. Just a little anxious about the whole high risk thing!:shrug:


----------



## princessjulia

im due 23rd may 2012


----------



## mtnprotracy

vix1972 said:


> I found out yesterday that after a mmc and op at the beginning of this year that I am pregnant. I am 38 and due 26 May and still in shock etc etc!!! Last time I had a child was 16 years ago so all new again. Feeling so tired though just want to hibernate.

Congratulations!! I have a 16, 15, and 12 yo. I also feel so "lost" at the moment. I can't remember what medicine I can and can't take.....and goodness, the food rules!! I'm in a constant state of confusion---when I am awake:blush:. I'm 40 and due May 16th. I have felt a little less tired this week, so maybe you'll get a little burst of energy soon!

Take care,

tracy


----------



## EnglishGirl

Ladies

Pregnant with number 2 and due the 24th of May. Very happy but also worried as I miscarried last June...
FX for a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## mumof3girls

Welcome ladies :) It's so strange being pregnant again especially with teenagers and a 3 1/2 Yr old I have never been pregnant with a toddler in tow with my second child my first was already 7, and with my 3rd my kids were 17 and 10 so it's a real shock having to look after a toddler when all I want to do is crawl into bed and sleep for the next couple of weeks lol I'm sooo tired and all my lo wants to do is play with me :) lol oh well roll on 2nd trimester where hopefully wont be so tired :)


----------



## Flutterby1976

Hello, I am finally pregnant with my first baby at 35, woo hoo!

I am due anywhere between 24 - 29th May 2012 depending on which EDD calculator I go on. (My LMP was 18th Aug)

I am 36 on 1st June, and this bubba will be the best birthday present I could ever have wished for!

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy all xx


----------



## zennie

Pregnant with # 3 :happydance:
Have an 11 & 9 year old.
Due may 19th :laugh2:


----------



## Acer

Hi! pregnant with #2 :)
have a boy who'll be 2 and 1/2 when Beanie 2 arrives...due between the 11th and 18th of May..a few days before my 39th birthday! :)


----------



## LLbean

Acer said:


> Hi! pregnant with #2 :)
> have a boy who'll be 2 and 1/2 when Beanie 2 arrives...due between the 11th and 18th of May..a few days before my 39th birthday! :)

another May baby!!!! we are the best :winkwink:


----------



## happymamma

Congrats to the new May'ers! :hugs:

Just wondering, funny how I can't recall anything from my other pg's :nope: I thought I was feeling better. My exaustion seemed like it was getting better. I've been able to stay away duringthe day without having to fight it! But, today I'mstruggling to keep my eyes open! I dont remember if fatigue comes backthis early, or maybe its just today Im tired.

Btw, I have to hit my space bar really hard, or else my whole post will have no spaces lol. Sorry for the odd long word :blush:


----------



## happymamma

Lol, I wonder if its just cookiecrumbs in my keyboard or something!


----------



## Acer

happymamma said:


> Congrats to the new May'ers! :hugs:
> 
> Just wondering, funny how I can't recall anything from my other pg's :nope: I thought I was feeling better. My exaustion seemed like it was getting better. I've been able to stay away duringthe day without having to fight it! But, today I'mstruggling to keep my eyes open! I dont remember if fatigue comes backthis early, or maybe its just today Im tired.
> 
> Btw, I have to hit my space bar really hard, or else my whole post will have no spaces lol. Sorry for the odd long word :blush:

well...i'm not sure either, we just came back from a 6 wk stay in Canada visiting my parents(living in germany at the moment) so i'm not sure if i'm still suffering from jet lag or if its because of the Bean or a combo but i do know i was completely wiped out the last week of our trip. I am fighting to keep my eyes open for another half hour till hubby comes home with my extra cheese pizza!!!:blush:...mmmmmmm


----------



## LLbean

Sorry to report that I am out ladies but May babies ARE the best (I am one hehehe)

Best of luck to you all!!!


----------



## flibbrtygibbt

I am 36 
and am 7 weeks pf due may 22!!
I have the whole mix of emotions!!!


----------



## Reydalove

Hello all,
I am pregnant with my 3rd and due May 19th. I have 2 boys, 5 and 3. 
Was feeling quite tired and nauseous the first trimester but it seems to be easing off. 
Now for the fun part! :happydance:


----------



## byuiska

Hi ladies...I'm new to the forum. I'm 38 with #2. My 1st child is 18 years old (also a May baby) so this is pretty much starting all over for me but am so excited :happydance: I've been trying for a long time. I don't remember being this tired though. Oh this little one is due May 9th 

Congrats everyone!


----------



## grumpymoo

Hi all :hi:

I am due March 28th ish with my second and am 38.

I have been soooo exhausted and felt sick 24/7:wacko:

I am still really tired but only feel sick on and off now.

Have my scan next week and am very nervous though.


----------



## Garnet

Hi Everyone,
Thought I'd check up on everyone and see how it going...


----------



## Sparkly222

Hi everyone. My baby is due May 9th. I already have a 9 year old son. Just got my amnio results today and everything is ok. Am really excited and also feeling a little tearful today - it's been a bit of a roller coaster ride. I feel so lucky to be pregnant. xxx


----------



## SmallTownUSA

Me too! I'm 34 (will be 35 next month) and my due date is May 10th. This will be my second, though it feels very new again since my DD is 10 now! Congratulations to everybody and wishing you all H&H 9 months. :hugs: Everybody getting excited about the 20 week U/S? Finding out gender? I don't know my exact appointment date yet, but I plan on finding out the gender as soon as possible. My guess is that I'm having another girl and I'd be very happy about that! :winkwink: Though I'll be just as happy as long as baby is healthy no matter what!


----------



## Garnet

Sparkly222 said:


> Hi everyone. My baby is due May 9th. I already have a 9 year old son. Just got my amnio results today and everything is ok. Am really excited and also feeling a little tearful today - it's been a bit of a roller coaster ride. I feel so lucky to be pregnant. xxx

Glad everything went well with Amino...


----------



## Garnet

SmallTownUSA said:


> Me too! I'm 34 (will be 35 next month) and my due date is May 10th. This will be my second, though it feels very new again since my DD is 10 now! Congratulations to everybody and wishing you all H&H 9 months. :hugs: Everybody getting excited about the 20 week U/S? Finding out gender? I don't know my exact appointment date yet, but I plan on finding out the gender as soon as possible. My guess is that I'm having another girl and I'd be very happy about that! :winkwink: Though I'll be just as happy as long as baby is healthy no matter what!

Welcome! I'm going to compile the list later on Dates..


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies my date was changed since my orignal post of May 10. With all the detailed scans I've had, they predict the baby is now due May 19th. However I seem to always come early so I thinking April / May first week...


----------



## Sparkly222

Two weeks today till my 20 week scan (Dec 21st) when I will find out if boy or girl. My 9 year old son says he doesnt mind which but I think he would really prefer a boy. He so excited about me having a baby and him having a brother or sister. Went to docs yesterday with my son too and we heard the baby's heart beat with doppler - v reassuring. I'd love a girl but at same time baby boys are soooo lovely so I really don't mind. Bump really showing now xxx


----------



## SmallTownUSA

Garnet - Sorry they bumped your date out further...that's never what we want to hear! Glad everything is going well, though. I'm hoping mine will be a bit early as well. My DD came 9 days early and she was my first so it seems likely. Thanks for the update!

Sparkly - I'm jealous that you know the exact date of your 20 week scan. I'm still waiting for them to call me. They want me to go to a specialist that only comes to my town once a month...so who knows how long I'll have to wait. Grrr. My OH and DD are both cheering for a girl, but I think it might be kinda nice to have one of each. I'd just have to study up 'cause I know NOTHING about raising boys!!! LOL.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

I am pregnant with my 3rd due May 28th. I hope you don't mind me joinng.


----------



## anniehannie

Hello

I am also having a May baby - EDD is 23 May 2012.

:)


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Ladies I am 38 (will turn 39 just before EDD) and expecting my first on May 14th after nearly 3 years trying, 2 IVF's then this one happened naturally. She is my little miracle.


----------

